# Pirate Mini's and Ships for a d20 Game



## Godzilla (Aug 10, 2003)

I am starting a Skull and Bones game in the near future and I have been hunting down Pirate Age mini's. Does anyone know of any skeletal or zombie pirates miniatures? Thanks.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Aug 10, 2003)

Reaper has a couple (same name, different castings):

http://www.reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=312&cat=&page=1

http://www.reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=838&cat=&page=1

Iron Wind (www.ironwindmetals.com) might have some as well, but I'm not certain. I know they have non-Undead pirates (though you could paint them to look like zombies).


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 10, 2003)

I had found the Reaper mini's. Humm I guess I can always convert some of the regular pirate mini's I have into undead ones.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2003)

your might want to try and convert undead to pirates as I think that might be easier.  Add green stuff and your done.  Keep us informed on how the campaign is going as the book truly interests me and probaly many of us...


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 13, 2003)

Humm converting Undead to Pirates.....thats a great idea. Though I just got 110 pirate mini's off of Ebay for $84! 

I am also looking to make a couple of ships to use in the game. Has anyone built ships for a d20 game? The resin ones that you can buy are abit expensive so I am going to try and make them myself.


----------



## pogre (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you check out the Old Glory Pirates?
Old Glory Pirates


----------



## Conaill (Aug 13, 2003)

If you're looking for ship models, have a look at this thread by Rockrattled!


----------



## Conaill (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, and alsih2o is making resin cast ship models as well. Should be coming out any time now. Check out this link.




[Edit: some more info on this thread.]


----------



## peteyfrogboy (Aug 15, 2003)

*Eureka!*

Eureka (http://www.eurekamin.com.au) has pirates both living and dead, male and female, eastern and western, and a nice looking ship. Their prices are amazingly cheap, and the quality is excellent. I'm currently in the middle of painting up a pirate horde I got from them. Pictures can be seen here:

http://pung.dyndns.org/mini/index.html


----------



## ledded (Aug 15, 2003)

*pirate minis*

Wargames Foundry has quite an impressive array of pirate minis, though a bit pricey.  Check ebay from time to time, I have recently seen several good size sets of foundry pirate minis go for good prices there.

I personally have eureka, old glory, a few foundry, and some other assorted ones, the foundry are the best sculpts IMO.

www.rlbps.com -- this site did carry some resin ships, figs, and accessories at one time, not sure if they still do.

www.lastsquare.com -- these guys are nice, and carry a nice variety of mini's, ships, etc.  Check the historical section.


Jim


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the input!!!  

Here is another question. Does anyone make plastic 25mm cannon. The metal ones are very expensive ($5-7.5) and if I wanted to fit out a 20 gun ship the guns alone would cost me more than $100


----------



## ledded (Aug 15, 2003)

Godzilla said:
			
		

> *Thanks for all the input!!!
> 
> Here is another question. Does anyone make plastic 25mm cannon. The metal ones are very expensive ($5-7.5) and if I wanted to fit out a 20 gun ship the guns alone would cost me more than $100  *




My advice is to look at your local Dollar Store/Wal Marts.  You can occasionally find sets of the plastic toys that can be used with 25-30mm scale minis pretty well.  For cannons, take a look for some of the old Weapons and Warriors toy sets.  They are various playsets that have near-30mm plastic soldiers, cannon/catapults/trebuchet/etc that shoot little plastic balls at your enemies men and emplacements.  They can be found on ebay and elsewhere pretty cheap, as they are mostly out of production.  I picked up a few sets at a discount dollar store kind of place for only a couple bucks each, and I ended up with some usable terrain pieces and about 15 siege weapons.

Most of the hobby sources for good cannons, etc. are going to be fairly expensive, and in a wide variety of scales.  Look for the toys, or find a way to make your own (some small wooden dowels, foamcore, cheap toy plastic car wheels, and some heavy card for detailing and you might be able to make something passable once it's primed and painted).


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 16, 2003)

I found some good 30mm cannon which in 1/72 scale would be about 7 foot long. One has a plastic carriage and the other a wooden one.  They are about $2.50 to $2.75 each. A pretty good price. Here is the Link


----------



## peteyfrogboy (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: pirate minis*



			
				ledded said:
			
		

> *Wargames Foundry has quite an impressive array of pirate minis, though a bit pricey. ... I personally have eureka, old glory, a few foundry, and some other assorted ones, the foundry are the best sculpts IMO. *




I would agree with this, based on what I've seen on Foundry's website. If my campaign keeps going long enough to warrant it I may pick up some for major NPCs.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.flagshipgames.com/

Folks, as a player of Pirates! , the world's coolest miniatures game, I would be remiss in not helping out here. Besides, it has rules for parrots (Um, don't ever take one, they call out random orders.... the creators assign a parrot to the ship with low roll in convention games Woohoo!)

Back on topic, their ships are great, as are their cannon casts etc...

-Uriel


----------



## ledded (Aug 16, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *http://www.flagshipgames.com/
> 
> Folks, as a player of Pirates! , the world's coolest miniatures game, I would be remiss in not helping out here. Besides, it has rules for parrots (Um, don't ever take one, they call out random orders.... the creators assign a parrot to the ship with low roll in convention games Woohoo!)
> 
> ...




And I feel totally stupid for not mentioning them in my earlier post... I have several of their ships and a few of their weapons (ballista, catapult, and cannon) and they are quite good.

Jim


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Pirates! rocks, and I'm not just saying that because Thomas (designer)is a friend of mine


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Aug 20, 2003)

Since no one has posted a link to the Foundry site, I thought I would do so.

Their pirate minis rock!

http://www.wargamesfoundry.com/collections/CUT/index.asp

I also really like their Street Violence line for modern settings (especially the skinhead minis!!!).

http://www.wargamesfoundry.com/collections/SV/2/index.asp


----------

